# Another corny day



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Again, a sunny clear day, waiting until 2ish was the ticket. I went out and set up today around 11, had to wait it out until 2:30 then they started funneling in the runway and I was done by 3:30. The mallards were still coming in groves and had to hurry and leave, leaving everything behind. I’ll go pick up tonight. Watching em still bomb in typing this on my front porch. Hope this lasts!!!!!! Put a big smile on the pooch today 😂


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice shoot! Smiling pooch = smiling master!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

****...that's a good way to pad the season numbers! My most productive part of the day yesterday was also "later" from 11-1. I was just after fish-kind.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

MWScott72 said:


> ****...that's a good way to pad the season numbers! My most productive part of the day yesterday was also "later" from 11-1. I was just after fish-kind.


Nice haul to you too my friend!! This is pretty nuts!! I usually shoot maybe 5-6 mallards TOTAL a season chasing honkers in these fields. But it has been NON STOP mallards for two weeks now. I just hope it keeps up, I have to go back to work this week.....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> ****...that's a good way to pad the season numbers! My most productive part of the day yesterday was also "later" from 11-1. I was just after fish-kind.


Those Bass a blast to catch....Sucks when you leave and realize the work you made for yourself.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > ****...that's a good way to pad the season numbers! My most productive part of the day yesterday was also "later" from 11-1. I was just after fish-kind.
> ...


Yeah, the older I get, the less disappointed I am when we DON'T have a banner day. My son learned that lesson this week. He told me, "the next time we go fishing, can we just keep 15 or 20?".

Smart kid!!&#128513;&#128518;&#128514;


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

And they keep coming... I brought a good friend for back up today and we dumped an ole silver back.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> And they keep coming... I brought a good friend for back up today and we dumped an ole silver back.


I believe the "Olé Silverback" needs to head to the skin mover for presentation in the art form! :grin:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > And they keep coming... I brought a good friend for back up today and we dumped an ole silver back.
> ...


My buddy wasn't passing him up for the ole silver mallard preservation purpose. He was a cool looking dude!! No more play for this mr grey!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy cow - what a great looking duck! Nice shoot by-the-way!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> My buddy wasn't passing him up for the ole silver mallard preservation purpose. He was a cool looking dude!! No more play for this mr grey!!


I would think that almost every waterfowl hunter has at least one drake mallard on display in the house. It's when you find something you don't see every day that I believe should be set in art for many years to come. Awesome find and congrats!


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

What an amazing day and what a big smile on the dog, he is happy he worked for an hour.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

And they keep on coming..... Quick hour limit this afternoon.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Man, you are living it up in that field. What’s that, like 35-40 greenheads out of one field
in the last couple weeks? 

So awesome. Well done.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

gander311 said:


> Man, you are living it up in that field. What's that, like 35-40 greenheads out of one field
> in the last couple weeks?
> 
> So awesome. Well done.


40 drakes, 2 hens in a week and a half between the two fields. It's usually 5 birds the whole season out of these. Not sure what's changed. They are starting to get a bit shy now though. Being more hesitant and not bombing in like they had. Gonna keep after it till it's over though!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

utahbigbull said:


> And they keep on coming..... Quick hour limit this afternoon.


That is...well...too easy!

There, I had to say it &#128521;

Good job!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

MWScott72 said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > And they keep on coming..... Quick hour limit this afternoon.
> ...


I'm not too proud to admit I'm lazy buddy!! Drive out, unload and set up, park the truck and go lay down. Repeat in opposite order when 7 green heads are down, then repeat. &#128540;

I did put 18 years of work building the relationship and trust in order to be the one to hunt these fields though. Keep it up and I'll try and get you and 3arabians out next weekend. I mean after our last hunt I have to prove I can hit something haha. But even Ray Charles could bring a bird down in this field bahahaha.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I would think that almost every waterfowl hunter has at least one drake mallard on display in the house. It's when you find something you don't see every day that I believe should be set in art for many years to come. Awesome find and congrats!


I don't have any ducks mounted for display. I am waiting for the day I shoot a 10" Sprig on a Pintail. It may never happen, but if it does, that will be the bird I take to a Taxidermist.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

UBB,
I used to have a field like that near the north end of Utah Lake, it was about 10 minutes from my house.
I could drive in and set up, just as you described.
I would take the landowner fresh kokanee the same day I caught them and they gave me sole rights to hunt.
It was one of those perfect business arrangements where each party just knew for sure they were getting the better end of the deal.
Then one day, the horror of all horrors to a goose hunter......

A survey company driving lathe stakes in the abutting property.

I hoped they were going to stop the development at least 200 yards from the field I hunted.
Deep down I knew they wouldn’t.
I hunted it during the infrastructure installation stage and then about the following September a few foundations were poured.
You might not know this but I only have one hand and have always wanted to kill a Canada with an arrow.
Believe it or not this took place the year the Feds decided to allow the use of crossbows to pursue waterfowl.
Well, opening morning I was in that field and the lumber package had just been dropped off at that <200 yards foundation a few days earlier.
Ten minutes in to the opener I land five geese, I am peeking through my layout with binoculars trying my dangdest to put a band on one of them.
No bands.
No worries.
I slowly rise to not spook them and sent an arrow through a bird at 22 yrds.
Bird tipped over and was flat in seconds.
Goal met.
House started framing a few days after.
I’m a grown man and when I told my wife I lost that field she asked why a tear fell out of my eye.
She did not and will never understand.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

shaner said:


> UBB,
> I used to have a field like that near the north end of Utah Lake, it was about 10 minutes from my house.
> I could drive in and set up, just as you described.
> I would take the landowner fresh kokanee the same day I caught them and they gave me sole rights to hunt.
> ...


Oh I hear ya Shaner!! My best goose field I was a slough that I was always getting the majority of my geese from. It is now condos and apartments. I still tear up every time I drive by. Me and my son made a lot of good memories there.

This farm I'm getting the mallards from was my number 2 but is now my number 1 field. And the grandma of this family has passed. As a result other chunks of this farm have been sold. The north edge of this corn field along the street and directly across from my house has been sold and will start being developed this spring. That will make this field harder to hunt until the rest of this farm gets developed. My days are numbered. And it sucks!! Soon as this farm goes, Me and the wife are both seriously considering moving north. The development out here has just taken away what what has kept me here haha.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

shaner said:


> UBB,
> I used to have a field like that near the north end of Utah Lake, it was about 10 minutes from my house.
> I could drive in and set up, just as you described.
> I would take the landowner fresh kokanee the same day I caught them and they gave me sole rights to hunt.
> ...


Oh I hear ya Shaner!! My best goose field I was a slough that I was always getting the majority of my geese from. It is now condos and apartments. I still tear up every time I drive by. Me and my son made a lot of good memories there.

This farm I'm getting the mallards from was my number 2 but is now my number 1 field. And the grandma of this family has passed. As a result other chunks of this farm have been sold. The north edge of this corn field along the street and directly across from my house has been sold and will start being developed this spring. That will make this field harder to hunt until the rest of this farm gets developed. My days are numbered. And it sucks!! Soon as this farm goes, Me and the wife are both seriously considering moving north. The development out here has just taken away what what has kept me here haha.


----------

